# snowbird trial



## Lee W (Jul 19, 2004)

Anything going on we need to know about?
Inquiring minds need too know


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

How is qualifying doing?


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Open has a big quad that is taking 12 min or more P/D. There are about 2 doz to run yet on Sat.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

*is everyone asleep at snowbird*

sure be very nice to receive an update!


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

*Open:*

38 dogs started the 2nd series, it was a double land blind. 

28 dogs called back for the water blind tomorrow.

*Qualifying:*
Wayne Curtis won the Qualifying; Kevin Cheff got 3rd, 4th and RJ.

That is all I have from my phone call tonight.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Qualifying 2nd to Wes Lee
Qualifying 3rd to Joe Renouf's dog
Qualifying 4th to Gerry Burmiester's dog


Derby 1st--Mia--Jeff Adams

29 dogs back to water blinds in both the Open and the Amateur


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Results for Am, Open, more Derby placements? Anyone?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

I hear that..

#62 FC/AFC Steeplehill Ranger and Judy took 2nd in the Open  :!:


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

NO, Judy....he didn't even pick up a bird in the open!!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

byounglove said:


> NO, Judy....he didn't even pick up a bird in the open!!


Bummer


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> NO, Judy....he didn't even pick up a bird in the open!!


...and the pom poms drop silently to the floor....only to be grabbed up and readied for the upcoming weekend! :wink: 

kg


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Judy Chute said:


> I hear that..
> 
> #62 FC/AFC Steeplehill Ranger and Judy took 2nd in the Open  :!:


Judy it was *FC AFC Nick of Time Lone Ranger *that received the 2nd place in the Open.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Open -

1st - Yada
2nd - Ranger (Hines)
3rd - Kampo
4th - Wayne Curtis


Amateur
1st - Ginger -Powers
2nd - 
3rd- Weezer - Johnson
4th -

No derby info... sorry


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

...after I went and bragged all over the place at obedience class last nite..  oh, well...LOL... they don't know the difference, anyway :roll: 

So...did anyone see what happened to my "fluffy" boy, Steeple Hill Ranger? 

Love feedback on him..sire of our about to turn 11 month old. We seldom see the little guy since he whizzes around here so fast..he is just a blurr of Gold.. :lol:

.."pom poms" at the ready regards, 

Judy


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Keep fluffin' those pom-pons (or pom-poms) Judy!! Next weekend is just around the corner.   And there are fluffies entered and ready to rumble!!
Suzanne B
just an old retired pom-pon girl


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Suzanne Burr said:


> Keep fluffin' those pom-pons (or pom-poms) Judy!! Next weekend is just around the corner.   And there are fluffies entered and ready to rumble!!
> Suzanne B
> just an old retired pom-pon girl


  I know!! took a peek at Entry Express for this coming weekend! 

..did you know or see that Janice Gunn's "Stanley Steamer" ..earned a 200 in obedience last weekend? These "fluffies" are just so versatile..always ready for a party!! ..be it in the field, obedience ring, agility..tracking ...you just have to love it... 

It is just too, too cold here ...  .... we just cannot train outside..looks like all this week..below zero today without wind..wind back tomorrow, Thursday so same conditions as yesterday... geeeeez... Going to try to walk the beach again today..bundle up and go...have to get them out... come home a mess of salt and sand...and ever so happy!!! 

Hope you are feeling better  .. too. 

Judy


----------

